# un mazzo di pennelli



## Aragosta

Ciao a tutti,
Incontrò l’espressione “un mazzo di pennelli” mentre stavo leggendo  il libretto della opera di Puccini “Tosca”. Si parla del sagrestano che ha “in mano un mazzo  di pennelli.” Vorrei tradurre l’espressione in francese ma non sono sicura come. Ho persino trovato la versione del libretto in francese ma questo dice semplicemente “des pinceaux.” So che dovrà essere molto semplice ma non riesco a trovare la traduzione giusta. Un groupe de pinceaux? No mi sembra corretto.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Jeanne75

Ciao Aragosta e benvenuto,

Un mazzo sarrebbe un saccho, cioe parecchi penelli : direi "tout un tas de pinceaux" :
http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/ricerca/?q=màzzo 1

Ciao


----------



## Aragosta

Grazie Jeanne. La tua traduzione mi sembra giusta. E grazie per il link, il sito sarà utile per futura consultazione


----------



## Jeanne75

Prego, piacere !


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti/e due  

Anche "_un jeu _de pinceaux, Jeanne?


----------



## Jeanne75

Si, anche "un jeu de pinceaux" ...


----------



## Elmoro

Jeanne75 said:


> Ciao Aragosta e benvenuto,
> 
> Un mazzo sarrebbe un saccho, cioe parecchi penelli : direi "tout un tas de pinceaux" :
> http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/ricerca/?q=màzzo 1
> 
> Ciao


Tu me pardonnera mais il n'y a pas de H in sacco, Jeanne.
En plus, s'il ne s'agit pas d'une faute de frappe, pennelli avvec deux N
Ciao


----------



## albyz

"une poignée de pinceaux" pourrait peut-être faire l'affaire.
"un bouquet de pinceaux" donnerait une touche florale, mais pourquoi pas . J'ignore si "mazzo di fiori" existait du temps du compositeur. Si oui, il a peut-être voulu jouer avec les mots et créer une "image".


----------

